# Can’t stop staring at my new Fluval Edge tank (PICS!!)



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

Started this tank less than 24 hours ago. Obsessed is an understatement! It’s the perfect accent to my living room... Now just need a few mods to the lighting to give all my plants the best chance. 

Something to keep in mind while viewing.. 

Do you think is provides a sufficient habitat for a Betta and snail? Maybe a cherry shrimp 

which color betta do you think would look best?  I’m thinking yellow or red 




















































Now a few specific questions... 
1. Do these browning red plants still have a chance? Tank was just set up last night so I’m hoping they can still acclimate. 
















2. This Rosetta has some exposed roots, but I don’t want to go back over there in fear of uprooting them all. Will the roots make they way downward? 











*Thanks for checking it out! Any input is appreciated..no hard feelings!*


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, a betta and a snail should be happy in that tank. But you might want densely planted areas for shrimps. Otherwise they might become betta dinner.

To my understanding, non green leafed plants tend to need high light to maintain color and flourish.

Your rosette should be fine. Roots above the surface may not grow down, but it should grow new roots.


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 5, 2020)

Love your tank! Is this the 2 g or 6g? It looks bigger, so guessing 6, but if 2, that is too small for a Betta, they need at least 3.5g, ideally at least 5g. Also, do you think the flow from the filter output is slow enough? On other fluval tanks, it had to be baffled so guessing this may be similar if using the filter it came with. Just something to consider

Hope they like it!


----------



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

indjo said:


> g, non green leafed plants tend to need high light to maintain color and flourish.


That’s a good point. I need to adjust my lighting ASAP... just not sure which direction to go to help the tank.


----------



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

RaeRae said:


> Love your tank! Is this the 2 g or 6g?


It is the 6 gallon! 



RaeRae said:


> do you think the flow from the filter output is slow enough


I think so, it seems very slow. I have seen the Fluval Spec output, and in comparison it is considerably softer than that. It is also a waterfall, which I feel like it more gentle.


----------



## Peacelily (May 24, 2012)

What a lovely tank! I think a red betta (or red with some blue) would work well, but the landscape is varied enough that you probably couldn't go wrong with any color.

I also just started a heavily planted tank, my first. I added some Alternanthera reineckii mini, which looks a lot like your red plants, and it struggled a little at first but really picked up when I added some CO2 and could turn up the light intensity. It also might have had a hard time because it was a tissue culture plant, and I found out too late that you aren't supposed to add them until the tank has finished cycling.


----------



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

Peacelily said:


> What a lovely tank! I think a red betta (or red with some blue) would work well, but the landscape is varied enough that you probably couldn't go wrong with any color.
> 
> I also just started a heavily planted tank, my first. I added some Alternanthera reineckii mini, which looks a lot like your red plants, and it struggled a little at first but really picked up when I added some CO2 and could turn up the light intensity. It also might have had a hard time because it was a tissue culture plant, and I found out too late that you aren't supposed to add them until the tank has finished cycling.


Best of luck to your tank!


----------

